# Abnormal AFP



## KNRuff (Dec 16, 2011)

*  An auditor is telling us to use the 655.83. Not really liking that. How would you code this (DX only)??  Thank you!!*


----------



## KNRuff (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, did not find much on the coding part when I googled it, but did find an AETNA "Clinical Policy Bulletin" that says the 655.xx includes maternal serum afp testing.........  All agree? Not doubting, just looking for more info.  Maternal Fetal Medicine is not easy to find!!


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

KNRuff said:


> *  An auditor is telling us to use the 655.83. Not really liking that. How would you code this (DX only)??  Thank you!!*



Well how you code depends on why you are coding the abnormal finding, so we need to know the circumstances of the encounter in order to know what code would be appropriate.


----------



## cjbrock (Dec 19, 2011)

coding for abn AFP is :
655.03, 796.5  for increased risk for NTD
if increased risk for downs code 655.13, 796.5


----------



## zepanik (Aug 6, 2015)

796.5


----------

